# How to use two smps simultaneously



## Bekar (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello,
           Hi Everyone!! I am a new member here.
I have a query which I hope will surely be resolved by the experts here.

I have my PC where there are loads of components so my single SMPS gets burn every time due to heat & load. SOme one told me to use two SMPS to resolve the problem. I tried so but the problem is if I put another smps on my 3 HDDs it starts before the pc starts  thus my HDDs are getting damaged.

I request you to give me a way so that both of my SMPS start @ a time. I read some thred before in this forum but there is no wiring diagram/solution so can't get the way how to do.

Kindly cast some light on how, which wires of SMPS are to be attached to pc power switch to start that with the existing SMPS.

Thanks & Regards,
Bekar.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm guessing that you are using two cheap smps' 
Get a good psu from reputed brands like corsair, cooler master, fsp, tagan or gigabyte and you will not need to perform any such experiments with two psu's. 
Also mention your pc specs so we can recommend you a decent psu which would be reliable and good value for money.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2010)

Bekar said:


> Hello,
> Hi Everyone!! I am a new member here.
> I have a query which I hope will surely be resolved by the experts here.
> 
> ...



Welcome to TDF..!

Could you tell your total system configuration.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

better to get a high power PSU like 1000W from good brands like corsair/Cm/Seasonic/Tagan etc.

BTW, as _asigh_ said tell us your full HW config first.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

topgear said:


> better to get a high power PSU like 1000W from good brands like corsair/Cm/Seasonic/Tagan etc.
> 
> BTW, as _asigh_ said tell us your full HW config first.



1kw will be an over kill and uber expensive.


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 10, 2010)

as everybody said get a single PSU. And if you want to run the multi PSU setup connect the main components to single PSU and the rest to the other. Mos of the people connect their GFX card to separate PSU. So your HDD will surely start only the GFX card will take time. If you have PSU with back switch then while starting your PC just press both (the Power Button of Cabby and Power Switch on the PSU) simultaneously, it will help you.

I hope you have hotwired your PSU, for starting it without the need of cabby or power button.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

Not a good idea dude. Not at all. A pc is meant to have a common ground especially for the graphics card that takes aux power through the psu pcie connector. Even if both psu start at the same time the graphics card will die instantly. I use a separate psu(custom built) but only for the case fans.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2010)

It is possible to use 2 smps. Depends what the user wants to do. A connector is available which hot-wires the 20+4 PIN ATX connector via the primary SMPS, or the "hair-clip" method can be also used. Basically both should power up when the power switch is pressed on the chassis on/off.

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/2604/dualpsuatxconnector.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

Yep, it can be done but it's better and safer to use a single unless you are running some thing ultra highend - like those branded ie Origin Big O, some models from AVA and cyberpower.


----------



## Power_user_EX (Nov 19, 2010)

Dual PSU is usless and a really bad idea unless you are using like 4x 5890s in xfire or 4x 295GTXs in quad SLI where even a 1000W PSU is put to shame. Only in that case ppl use a 1000W and 500W PSU or two 800W PSU else you must stick to high capacity PSU with Active PFC which has 80% or more eff and deliver can atleast 10% more i.e 110% of its rated load like

1) Cooler Master's Real Pro series
2) Seasonic's MDxx series
3) Antec's 800W+ PSU
4) Corsair's TX or HX series
5) Gacial Power's GP series

All of the above PSUs can handle 10 to 20% more load than rated and the Voltage ripple suppression for all voltages is good with in ATX specs...

All of them are also 80% PLUS and use Active PFC.

Some PSUs like Cooler Master eXtreme Power must be "BANNED" (lol.. really) which i used to own and now is RIP! I had a 600W PSU back then and a review from hardwaresecrets.com found that it could not even handle 528W.... and was rated to handle 600W.... also the eff was around or less than 70%.... its pure waste of money if some one buys it....

SO.... BEWARE of CHEAP PSUs even from BRANDED Companies...!


----------

